# Johnny Walker Green Label any fans?



## jonnylou (Apr 12, 2007)

I just had some last night and it was outstanding :tu


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I didn't even know there was a green label.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Fistville said:


> I didn't even know there was a green label.


There are five JW blends available:
Red
Black
Green
Gold &
Blue

The prices increase from Red, the least expensive to Blue the most expensive. I have been lucky enough to try them all. The Blue is very complex but also very subtle and for most people, including myself, it is not worth the cost. The reason being, is that most of us do not have a palette sophisticated enough to appreciate it! The Red & Gold do nothing for me. The Green is very nice, moderately complex but still bold enough to appreciate. However, my favorite, is the Black Label. It is moderately prices, very complex, and both smooth and assertive, at the same time. IMHO it is one of the best blended scotch whiskeys, you can buy, at any cost!

Johnny


----------



## Fistville (Mar 26, 2007)

I've only had their black and blue back when I could still drink alcohol. I found the black to be overpowering. I think blended scotches just aren't for me.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

All things considered, the Green label is probably my favorite. It's a good blend of single malt scotches.


----------



## jonnylou (Apr 12, 2007)

croatan said:


> All things considered, the Green label is probably my favorite. It's a good blend of single malt scotches.


I just found out that green is the only single malt jonny makes. sweet with alittle but smoke.p

a


----------



## trogdor | the burninator (Jan 4, 2007)

jonnylou said:


> I just found out that green is the only single malt jonny makes. sweet with alittle but smoke.p
> 
> a


johnny makes a single-malt?! hot diggity, i'm gonna have to try this...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

croatan said:


> All things considered, the Green label is probably my favorite. It's a good blend of single malt scotches.


:tpd: JW Green is my favorite Scotch.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

jonnylou said:


> I just found out that green is the only single malt jonny makes. sweet with alittle but smoke.p
> 
> a


JW Green is not a single malt. It is made with malted scotches. None of the JW products are single malts. You mis-read the label.


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Never had the green yet, I really like the Black, probably my favorite scotch-whiskey. But the Blue is also on my list to try.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

kheffelf said:


> Never had the green yet, I really like the Black, probably my favorite scotch-whiskey. But the Blue is also on my list to try.


Blue is nice, but Blue and Gold taste the same if you like scotch with an ice cube.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

Green is wonderful, it's vatted (as opposed to blended), and is the only JW with no grain neutral alcohol added.


----------



## JCK (Nov 9, 2006)

Green is the one JW label I haven't tried. Gold is tasteless unless you add a touch of water. I've gone through a bottle of Clynelish which is supposedly the primary Scotch in Gold. It's a honey/sweet Scotch.

JW Black is what I order when I'm indecisive. Sort of my fall back because I do enjoy it.

JW Blue, I've had a few times. It's a flavor explosion. I can't discern the complexity except that I know it's there.

I think I'll have to try some Green soon.

I typically drink all my Scotch neat.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Here are some descriptions of each of Johnnie Walker's Blends. I hope this helps. Note: Johnnie does not produce a single malt scotch!

* Johnnie Walker Red Label - a blend of grain whisky and malt whisky, it is the best selling whisky in the world and the only Johnnie Walker product marketed with mixing in mind. 80 proof.
* Johnnie Walker Black Label - a blend of as many as 40 whiskies, each aged at least 12 years. Anecdotally[citation needed], this was the favorite Scotch of Winston Churchill Le Andre Scott. 80 proof.
* Johnnie Walker Swing - named for the distinctive bottle, in which an irregular bottom allows it to rock back and forth. It was Alexander II's last blend: it features a high proportion of Speyside malts, complemented by malts from the northern Highlands and Islay, and is "almost as sweet as a bourbon."[4]
* Johnnie Walker Green Label - a vatted malt whisky that consists of a blend of about 15 individual single malts, the signature malts being Talisker, Cragganmore, Linkwood, and Caol Ila - Aged 15 years. 86 proof.
* Johnnie Walker Gold Label - a rare blend of over 15 single malts, including the very rare Clynelish malt. It was derived from Alexander II's blending notes for a whisky to commemorate Johnnie Walker's centenary. His original efforts were thwarted by a shortage of these malts following World War I. As stated on the bottle it is aged 18 years. 80 proof.
* Johnnie Walker Blue Label - Johnnie Walker's ultimate blend. Every bottle is serial numbered and sold in a silk-lined box, accompanied by a certificate of authenticity. Although no age is declared, it is believed many of the whiskies blended are aged for 50 to 60 years. 86 proof.
* Johnnie Walker Blue Label 200th Anniversary - 2005 saw Johnnie Walker's extremely limited bottling of its ultimate blend. A special release of cask strength Blue Label, in a special square Baccarat crystal decanter. It sold for around $4,000 a bottle.

Johnny


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

JW holds events in Boston with a spectacular Multi-media presentation. They serve each JW how JW precieves each color should be served:

Red- for mixed drinks, was quite the way to serve scotch in the 20's
Black- on the rocks or neat for everyday...
Gold- freeze bottle for at least 24 hours and drink neat. Tastes like honey!
Green- something unique and special, served neat or on ice.
Blue- very special ocassion, the best-of-the-best.

Last time I went, they had the McLaren MP4-21 parked outside! What amazing GP car; the best looking car of season- not the most winning


----------



## ScottishSmoker (Feb 11, 2007)

JW green is the only one in their line that I feel is honestly worth drinking...


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> JW holds events in Boston with a spectacular Multi-media presentation. They serve each JW how JW precieves each color should be served:
> 
> Red- for mixed drinks, was quite the way to serve scotch in the 20's
> Black- on the rocks or neat for everyday...
> ...


I've been to a number of the presentations over the past 5-6 years as well. Always worth going, though the more recent ones are definitely targeted at a different audience than the older ones.


----------



## Wreckless (Apr 27, 2007)

I love JW... all except Red... Black being the one I drink most often and Gold being my favorite, I will normally drink them nice and chilled and on the rocks. If you've still got some green try putting a couple of drops in the palm of your hand, rub your hands together, cup your nose and mouth with your hands and take a wif I think you'll get a nice surprise... :tu


----------



## Coz77 (Jan 6, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> JW holds events in Boston with a spectacular Multi-media presentation. They serve each JW how JW precieves each color should be served:
> 
> Red- for mixed drinks, was quite the way to serve scotch in the 20's
> Black- on the rocks or neat for everyday...
> ...


Thanks for the info...how should Blue be served though? I have a bottel just waiting to be opend! Like you said though waiting for that very special ocassion. I like my scotch on ice however my dad says it will be a shame if I didnt drink the Blue neat!
:al


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Coz77 said:


> Thanks for the info...how should Blue be served though? I have a bottel just waiting to be opend! Like you said though waiting for that very special ocassion. I like my scotch on ice however my dad says it will be a shame if I didnt drink the Blue neat!
> :al


Serve it neat, if you must throw in one cube just to cut it a bit.

Sip it and enjoy it. I love Scotch and this is a good one. Get a good cigar and a nice glass and relax.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Coz77 said:


> Thanks for the info...how should Blue be served though? I have a bottel just waiting to be opend! Like you said though waiting for that very special ocassion. I like my scotch on ice however my dad says it will be a shame if I didnt drink the Blue neat!
> :al


That's actually a very good question, and there are a number of different answers. Which answer is best, will depend on you. You will probably receive a number of suggestions in response to your question. Try a few out and see which method delivers the best taste experience for you. Most of the respected aficionados, such as Michael Jackson, Rick Cooper and Mark Gruber, suggest that high-end, quality scotch, should be consumed in a sniffer. The proper method is to mix one dram of scotch (1 & 1/2 ounces) with a single tablespoon of ice cold, purified, spring water. The scotch should be poured first, then the water added. The mix of scotch and water should then be swirled in the glass a few times, and then allowed to rest for a few minutes, before consuming. That allows the scotch to open up and release it's subtle flavors.

BTW, this method also applies to quality bourbon as well.

Johnny


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Coz77 said:


> Thanks for the info...how should Blue be served though? I have a bottel just waiting to be opend! Like you said though waiting for that very special ocassion. I like my scotch on ice however my dad says it will be a shame if I didnt drink the Blue neat!
> :al


I'm not a big scotch drinker, but when I do indulge, I like my scotch with a splash of water, maybe an ounce or so; even half an ounce will cut the alcohol burn and open up the flavor.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Coz77 said:


> Thanks for the info...how should Blue be served though? I have a bottel just waiting to be opend! Like you said though waiting for that very special ocassion. I like my scotch on ice however my dad says it will be a shame if I didnt drink the Blue neat!
> :al


However it tastes best to you is the way to do it. Personally, I prefer it neat. As for special occasions go, if you're alive and able to smoke a cigar, well that's special enough in my book.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

The green is a vatted whisky, which means that it is just a blend of different single malts. All of the other JW products, I believe, are blended whisky. Blended whisky contains a blend of single malts and is cut with grain spirits. The green is relatively new to the states, and I've yet to try it, but have heard that it is actually quite good. That said, I prefer the single malts to most any of the blended whiskys.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

chibnkr said:


> The green is a vatted whisky, which means that it is just a blend of different single malts. All of the other JW products, I believe, are blended whisky. Blended whisky contains a blend of single malts and is cut with grain spirits. The green is relatively new to the states, and I've yet to try it, but have heard that it is actually quite good. That said, I prefer the single malts to most any of the blended whiskys.


Give it a shot, I have a good selection of single malts too, but sometimes I really enjoy Green (and Black)


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

MadAl said:


> Give it a shot, I have a good selection of single malts too, but sometimes I really enjoy Green (and Black)


Will do! I've seen it reasonably priced, too. I guess that will have to be my next purchase!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Good thing with Green is that a lot of bars have it, but do not mark it up according to cost of the bottle. I had a few doubles over the weekend at a fancy place and they were just $12.00 each... I don't remember much after that except for paying a cab... :al


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm happy to read that a lot of folks are enjoying the Green. Just picked up a bottle on a lark. Looking forward to having a smoke and a glass this evening, thanks for the info in this thread guys. :tu


----------

